

IPhone Developers Class Action Lawsuit - apple_lawsuit

If you are an iPhone developer who has suffered substantive business harm due to Apple's policies and behavior vis-a-vis the iTunes App Store, I would like to hear your story.  Having suffered harm to my own business, I am considering leading a class action lawsuit on the grounds of anti-trust, business torts, and various common law doctrines which seem to indicate that Apple's behavior is illegal.<p>Although I have already consulted with one lawyer on this matter, if you are a lawyer, or know of a good lawyer with experience in these matters, I would also like to hear from you.<p>You can message me confidentially at apple.lawsuit@gmail.com.
======
alttab
At some point I would think its irresponsible to think Apple could be your
development universe - Apple really is god if their policies dictate your cash
flow.

------
JacobAldridge
Your name would be appreciated.

~~~
haydios
Names do not matter, only thoughts are important.

I wish HN would randomly create and rotate usernames making sure nobody has
the same username twice (at least not across multiple posts).

"anonymous772", "registered9873" is better than "JacobAldridge".

~~~
JacobAldridge
"Names do not matter, only thoughts are important."

There's a fine line between an appeal to authority and wanting some
credibility. Just because I'm an expert on xyz doesn't mean my thoughts are
more important, but in a discussion about different thoughts credibility and
experience (via a name) do matter.

As for rotating usernames, I disagree, though I would support a feature that
allowed that by choice. I choose to use my full name for the very reason that,
where relevant, people can review my credibility. Consistent usernames also
encourage discussion and help thwart trolling.

Jumping into a class action run by someone wanting to remain anonymous runs a
red flag for me.

~~~
apple_lawsuit
_Jumping into a class action run by someone wanting to remain anonymous runs a
red flag for me._

What do you think could be the danger/problem? Perhaps I should repost with my
normal account?

~~~
JacobAldridge
I appreciate your response and your concerns, and it's also worth noting that
I'm not an iPhone developer so my view may not be representative of the group
you're trying to target.

My observation, from having been involved in and observed class action cases
in the past, is that the named individuals who represent the class need to be
prepared to fight on behalf of everyone. They are taking greater risks by
standing up the front, and the joining, support, and enthusiasm of the rest of
the class is dependent on the class being able to trust them to do that
leading.

If you're concerned at this early stage about shielding your identity, then
could I (hypothetically) trust you to fight the good fight on my behalf?

I guess the danger / problem is that by posting anonymously you will get
fewer, and less-genuine responses from those you seek to help. If your gmail
account runneth over, you can consider me wrong.

~~~
apple_lawsuit
That makes sense. At this point, all I want to do is collect stories, to
determine if there is widespread evidence of abuse, so it seemed like people
would understand a wish to remain temporarily anonymous. That said, my gmail
account doth not run over, tho it may be that I just picked a bad day to post
this to HN.

